# scott addict ltd versus look 595



## oldawg

considering these 2 frames--anyone know of problems with the addict integrated seat post system? any other comments on these 2 would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyChance

the addict is also available without the integrated seatpost if you dont want it.


----------



## pogoman

Scott is the better choice.


----------



## FondriestFan

pogoman said:


> Scott is the better choice.


Beware of posters who say stuff like this without explanation. They're generally either shills or clueless. People are generally biased towards choices they've made.

You should try both bikes and see what fits you better and what you enjoy. Both are high-end frames. Personally, I like the look (no pun intended) of the 595 better, but the Addict looks like an impressive machine as well. The better bike is the one that puts the wider smile on your face.


----------



## pogoman

clueless? speak for yourself.

I happen to have ridden both bikes. Own a LOOK 585 full Ultegra and Own a CR1 and Scott Addict.

Don't be mad if you can't afford certain bikes and take it out on others. The question was simple as was my answer. Based on my experience on both rides, The Scott has definitely proven to be a better machine. 

If the question was made 2 years ago I would've said LOOK as their frames were really well done back then.


----------



## pogoman

Here's the CR1










Here's the Addict:










and I'll post a pic of the LOOK if you'd like, I just dont' use it anymore.


----------



## pogoman

Here we go, LOOK 585










Next time, don't attack but think.

In the end, the ultimate decision will be made by the BUYER. wether he likes Cannondale, Look, whatever. 
Bikes are funny that way. Based on my previous and current rides, my answer is easily Scott. 

I've also used other bikes. The list is long but has been a great ride each time.


----------



## FondriestFan

So, I'm curious, if you own the Addict and the 585, why is it that you only managed a one sentence answer? I would have expected you'd have something intelligent and informative to offer given your experience with both.


----------



## pogoman

FondriestFan said:


> So, I'm curious, if you own the Addict and the 585, why is it that you only managed a one sentence answer? I would have expected you'd have something intelligent and informative to offer given your experience with both.


The man will make a decision based on his personal take on the ride. Wether one person thinks Cerverlos are the best or Lance rides Trek, the ultimate buying decision will be made by the buyer and him alone. Everything else comes across as someone trying to sell something. I can spend many paragraphs explaining the differences, but being that this is a message board, I stated my simply opinion..which is, going for the Scott. And no, I don't work for Scott (that would be cool though, I could use some neat stuff from those guys)

Don't be such a little diva. Life has more to offer than getting your panties on a bunch over toys (or message boards for that matter) So let's play nice. 

Now, let's get back to the wonderful world of bikes and cycling.

I got some PM's in regards of the differences, so here we go:

The Addict has definitely improved many features from the CR1. Most importantly the difference on the top tube which has been made a tad longer on the Addict. The bottom bracket has been reinforced and there's more carbon on that area which has made the whole frame a bit more stiff than the CR1. Comparing both bikes to the LOOK, the foremost difference is the weight. If weight is not an issue then the LOOK still a great frame. However the integrated seatpost can prove a challenge for some. Once you cut that baby that's it. I have met some folks that had problems with the integrated seatpost. But if weight and the seatpost is not an issue, then the LOOK is still a good ride. My opinion, I get the weight I'm looking for from a frame without sacrificing stiffness on it and I get the freedom of the seatpost. (keep in mind that Scott also has an integrated seatpost with the Addict Limited)


----------



## FondriestFan

Your opinion would actually make sense if there wasn't actually a whole section of this web site devoted ENTIRELY to product reviews.

You know where people actually know that they're talking about and explain their opinions.



> Don't be mad if you can't afford certain bikes and take it out on others.


Sounds as though you're the diva. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## pogoman

FondriestFan said:


> Your opinion would actually make sense if there wasn't actually a whole section of this web site devoted ENTIRELY to product reviews.
> 
> You know where people actually know that they're talking about and explain their opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you're the diva. Enjoy the ride.


I'm glad I touched a nerve! haha, don't let the posts get you dude, there's more to life than this. And thank you, I do enjoy it.


----------



## sevencycle

pogoman said:


> clueless? speak for yourself.
> 
> I happen to have ridden both bikes. Own a LOOK 585 full Ultegra and Own a CR1 and Scott Addict.
> 
> Don't be mad if you can't afford certain bikes and take it out on others. The question was simple as was my answer. Based on my experience on both rides, The Scott has definitely proven to be a better machine.


Than You can afford to make your Addict Lighter.


----------



## pogoman

of course anyone could, but right now I like it as it is. The R3 stock machine is good enough as it comes from the box. I would chance the handlebar from carbon to aluminum. Even though the limited comes with campy, I prefer the colors on the R3.

Also weight is not an issue as the bike is lighter than most bikes out there and light enough for me. There's always that 'weight-weenie' out there changing things here and there....but that's just unnecessary on this bike.


----------

